# Hunter's Chicken Last Night



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Identical or very close to Chicken Cacciatore. It was quite good. BTW TK that's my 15 inch CI skillet. I thought it was 13" but no and yes I need two hands to put it on the stove.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, it looks good and looks like chicken cacciatore.
My 12” weighs a ton, I could never lift a 15.”

edit: is there mushrooms onions and black olives in there?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes 1 1/2 lb sliced 'srooms and about 1 1/2 cup whole pitted oil cured black olives. Just a French version of the Italian version. Wish I had had 2 more thighs in it.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Silly me, I thought this thread was going to be about Joe Biden's kid. 😁


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Totally thought we were talking about something else too...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey TK, WoW and ZZZZZ get your minds out of the gutter. This is a cooking thread.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

hey, leave me out of this... I didn’t say nothin’...
I get in enough trouble for things I do say! 🙈🙉🙊


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Hey TK, WoW and ZZZZZ get your minds out of the gutter. This is a cooking thread.


She did it...look below.



Two Knots said:


> hey, leave me out of this... I didn’t say nothin’...
> I get in enough trouble for things I do say! 🙈🙉🙊


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> She did it...look below.


Yeah, yeah, yeah!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> hey, leave me out of this... I didn’t say nothin’...
> I get in enough trouble for things I do say! 🙈🙉🙊


Well OK if I have to. Went back and looked and No you didn't say stuff. Remember I like to rag on ya sometimes.


----------

